# Jelly Bean Soap



## pops1 (May 21, 2009)

Just found this on the opening page of Aussie Soap Supplies,it has full instructions and l thought you might like to have a look its really cute.

www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 21, 2009)

Yep going to try this saw it today hehe look very cute


----------



## pops1 (May 21, 2009)

I would love to try it too ,do you think it might be a little bit fiddly?.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 21, 2009)

pops, how could you do this to me?!!! i've been trying not to hop on the aussie site until I can afford to but now resistance is futile :?  that looks like a great soap to make although I don't feel very keen on hand shaping all those jellybeans lol


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 22, 2009)

Fiddly yep but i made fiddly-er *is that a word  * i did i soap which too 1 hr    , looked great in the end lol.

So worth the fiddly   

I order too much form ASS   i go back every fortnight    so addictive


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

I love fiddling with soap , I can play with it for hours ..

Kitn


----------

